# Aal ab 01.07.2009 unter Schutz!



## Debilofant (16. April 2009)

Auch wenn wohl nur wenige dem Aal gezielt in Norwegen nachstellen, hier zur Info ganz frisch:

Das norwegische Fischereiministerium plant zum 01.01.2010 einen Totalschutz für den europäischen Aal, sowohl für Salz- als auch für Süßwasser.

http://www.fiskeridir.no/fiskeridir/fiske-og-fangst/aktuelt/2009/0409/vil-frede-aal-i-norge

In meinen Augen eine einerseits gute, andererseits aber auch reichlich nachdenklich stimmende Maßnahme.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Ollek (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aal ab 01.01.2010 unter Schutz!*

Ein weiterer "Baustein" zum Schutze des Aales den ich begrüsse. Es sollte nur noch mehr Schule machen.

Gruss #h


----------



## SteinbitIII (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aal ab 01.01.2010 unter Schutz!*

Tusend takk fra Informasion!!!!Ganz ehrlich, einerseits gut, da der gesamte Aalbestand ja im Keller ist, anderseits hab ich gerade in Norwegen gern nochmal einen Schleicher abends am Anleger gefangen|rolleyes, da dort ja echt noch guter Aalfang möglich ist, aber ich komme sicherlich drüber weg. Komisch aber, Norwegen ist ja nun nicht gerade ein Aalfangland, die Wikinger haben ja eher ne Abneigung gegen die "Schlangen"....warum machen die gerade den Schritt?? Das hätte ich eher von unserem Ländle und einigen Anrainerstaaten erwartet....|wavey:


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. April 2009)

*AW: Geplant: Aal ab 01.01.2010 unter Schutz!*

Ja die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. Aber vielleicht kommt uns das nur so Spanisch vor weil wir es nicht gewöhnt sind, dass etwas unternommen wird bevor! der Karren an die Wand gefahren ist....


----------



## cafabu (16. April 2009)

*AW: Geplant: Aal ab 01.01.2010 unter Schutz!*

moin, moin,
der effektive Schutz für unsere Europäischen Aale:
1. Fangverbot für Glasaale im Salzwasser und Flussdelta.
2. Fischtreppen und verbesserte Reinigungsrechen für Wasserkraftwerke.

Solange Millionen von aufsteigenden Glasaalen zu Zuchtzwecken und als Delikatesse weggefangen werden und die wenigen, die es in die Flüsse schaffen, von Kraftwerken gehächselt werden, brauchen wir uns nicht wundern, dass es bald keinen Aaal mehr gibt. Ich finde es z. B. einen Blödsinn, dass Holland den Aalfang verbieten will, aber gleichzeitig der größte europäische Aufkäufer für Glasaale zum hochmästen ist.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Debilofant (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Geplant: Aal ab 01.01.2010 unter Schutz!*

Es scheint sich was zu tun, wie es ausschaut sogar schon zum *01.07.2009*, kann es aber leider nicht selbst präzise übersetzen...

http://www.avisenagder.no/Nyheter/tabid/250/articleView/true/moduleid/31569/Default.aspx

Soweit ich es zusammengereimt bekomme, ist das Verbot überraschend kurzfristig mit Wirkung ab sogleich *01.07.2009* auf unbestimmte Zeit ausgesprochen worden. Betroffen sind sowohl Freizeit- als auch Berufsfischerei. Ich werde das mit dem Datum dann auch mal in der Threadüberschrift anpassen.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Debilofant (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aal ab 01.07.2009 unter Schutz!*

So, im Parallelthread hat Boardie Gustaf aus dem hohen Norden eine kurze Übersetzung beigesteuert, die ich dann auch hier noch einmal zum Verständnis der zuvor verlinkten Zeitungsmeldung zitiere:



gustaf schrieb:


> Hej,
> 
> Helga Pedersen vom Fischerei- und Küstenmenisterium hat bekannt gegeben das es notwendig istmit sofortiger Wirkung die Entnahme des europischen Aals drastisch zu kürzen.
> 
> ...



Nochmal Danke!

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## belle-hro (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aal ab 01.07.2009 unter Schutz!*

Nur...............


scheint das bei einigen norwegischen Fischereiaufsehern noch nicht bekannt zu sein #d

Ein Kumpel von mir (arbeitet seit 5 Jahren da oben) hat sich mit einigen Fischereiaufseher dort unterhalten.

Alles Quatsch sagen die. "Wissen wir nix von!"


Die Kommunikation in Norge scheint wohl nicht zu funktionieren #c


----------



## gustaf (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aal ab 01.07.2009 unter Schutz!*

HAllo

Wie auch damals die 15 Kg Regel wurde dieses gesetz mit ziemlich heisser Nadel gestrickt.
Das Gesetz ist aber laut Fiskeridirektorat uneingeschraengt gueltig!
Auch wenn entsprechende Informationen fuer Fischereiverbaende und Interessengemeinschaften gerade erst zu Papier gebracht werden.

Unsere Fischer hier vor Ort wissen "offiziell" auch noch nichts da sie sich weigern auf die Informationen aus dem inet zu vertrauen.
zitat: " Wenn da was dran ist sollen die schnoesels aus dem Sueden mal zusehen das die was zu papier bringen. Und dann sehen wir erst mal was da genau drin steht"

Viel anders wird es sich mit den Fischerreiaufsehern bei deinem kumpel auch nicht verhalten.

Aber so sind sie halt die Norweger (und andere Fischer auf dem Globus sind auch nicht viel anders)

In diesem Sinne
Gustaf


----------



## emsopa (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geplant: Aal ab 01.01.2010 unter Schutz!*



cafabu schrieb:


> moin, moin,
> der effektive Schutz für unsere Europäischen Aale:
> 1. Fangverbot für Glasaale im Salzwasser und Flussdelta.
> 2. Fischtreppen und verbesserte Reinigungsrechen für Wasserkraftwerke.
> ...



hier wurde das thema auch schon ausgiebig diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=154978
hat zwar nicht mit norwegen zu tun, aber viele user haben die schwachstellen erkannt.
es lohnt sich da mal zu lesen.


----------



## emsopa (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Geplant: Aal ab 01.01.2010 unter Schutz!*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Ja die Frage hab ich mir auch gestellt. Aber vielleicht kommt uns das nur so Spanisch vor weil wir es nicht gewöhnt sind, dass etwas unternommen wird bevor! der Karren an die Wand gefahren ist....



norwegen ist kein eu-land, da geht so etwas schneller.
bei uns müssen die holländer, portugiesen, franzosen, spanier, malteser und wat was ich noch erst gefragt werden. und jedes land hat was einzuwenden.:c
wenn es keine aale mehr in europa gibt, dann wird die eu ein fangverbot beschliessen.#d


----------

